# الهندسة الالكترونية ام الهندسة المدنية؟



## MIDO8668 (16 يوليو 2008)

رجاء ساعدوني في اختيار التخصص من ناحية المستقبل الوظيفي في السعودية هل الهندسة الالكترونيات والاتصالات ام الهندسة المدنية؟


----------



## م شريفة (24 يوليو 2008)

أنا حبيت ساعدك مع اني لست موجودة بالسعودية ولكن أعتقد أن مجال الالكترونيات والاتصالات هو مجال ناجح بالسعودية وبكل العالم.
وبصراحة من تجارب اصدقاء لي بهذا المجال أرى ان مجال العمل به واسع ومتطور ومتجدد ...
مع العلم انني انا مهندسة ميكانيك.


----------



## علي عطا (29 يوليو 2008)

صراحة لازم تشوف في أي مجال أنتا مبدع عشن لو دخلت هندسة نوورية وأنتا مش مبدع على الفاضي بتصير عاله على الأمه الأسلامية


----------



## تركي الماجد (1 أغسطس 2008)

مرحبا عزيزي Mido8668 ، مثل ما تفضلت المهندسة فيفي ، فتخصص الإلكترونيات 
بالتأكيد الأنسب لك و الأفضل ، مجالات العمل في السعودية بالفتره الحالية و بالسنين 
القادمة تحتاج مهندسين في التخصصات الدقيقة كالالكترونيات ،،

لكن بالأول حدد شنو الجامعة اللي راح تدرس فيها الهندسة ، لإختلاف المناهج و كذلك 
سمعة الجامعة من واحدة لآخرى ، و ان حبيت اي مساعدة في الجامعات السعودية او غيرها
فكلنا في الخدمة مع كامل احترامي.


----------



## هانى كسبان (1 أغسطس 2008)

اخى الكريم دى مسالة تتوقف عليك انت ماهى ميولك واهتمامتك


----------



## هانى كسبان (1 أغسطس 2008)

انا مثلا بفضل هندسة الالكترونيات والاتصالات


----------



## نايف2007 (2 أغسطس 2008)

اخي الحبيب وظائف الهندسه عموما مجالها واسع جدا قد تكون لعشرات السنين بلا مجامله بحكم التوسع والنهضه الضخمه ولكن الاهم من هذا كله هو التخصص الاقرب اليك والذي تستطيع الابداع فيه واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## المهندس النحاس (5 أغسطس 2008)

على حسب ميولك
بالنسبه لسوق العمل
فالمدني والمعمار هما فى المرتبه الاولى فى الخليج


----------



## rasha2 (6 أغسطس 2008)

أخي الكريم هذا الشيء بالتحديد يجب ان تحس بيه انت لان التخصصين جيدين بشكل عام ولكن هذا يعتمد على رغبتك فاذا كنت من الذين يحبون امور البناء و المعماريه فيجب ان تختار المدني و لكن اذا كنت تحب المجالات الدقيقه و الاتصالات فاكيد قسم الاكترونيك و الاتصالات سيكون انسب 
انا تخرجت من هذا القسم و ثق بالله ان لهذا القسم مستقبل جميل جدا لانه ثورة العصر 
الله يهديك لما فيه خير لك ان شاء الله


----------



## م م ص ع ح (10 أغسطس 2008)

أخي العزيز
اختر تخصصك بـ ( رفق )
ر - رغبة
ف - فرصة
ق - قدرة

لا تشيل هم في التوظيف ....
أهم شيء التفوق و التميز في أي تخصص كان....

M.H
electronics & communication engineering


----------



## sayedaraby2007 (13 أغسطس 2008)

رأيى الهندسة المدنية أفضل وفرص العمل فيها أكبر لأن اليومين دول كل من هب ودب بيشتغل فى مجال الإلكترونيات ولكن مش أى حد يشتغل مهندس مدنى وأنا مهندس تحكم ولو رجع بى الزمان كنت دخلت هندسة مدنية أفضل وفى الاول والآخر هى مسألة نصيب ورزق وأهم حاجة تجتهد فى المجال اللى تدخله وربنا يوفقك.


----------



## م شريفة (13 أغسطس 2008)

على فكرة كل اختصاصات الهندسة رح تعلمك طريقة التفكير الصحيح ...
يعني انا لدي الكثير من الاصدقاء يلي تخرجوا من كليات الهندسة ولكن عملهم في مجال اخر وبالفعل نجحوا....
وانت بمجرد تفكيرك بالهندسة هذا يعني انك تفكر صح ... بس الباقي عليك ...


----------



## اسيره الاحلام (14 أغسطس 2008)

معلش سؤال
ايهم احسن اتصالات ام هندسه طبيه؟؟
وياريت ليه؟؟


----------



## Russian (16 يوليو 2009)

الهندسة المدنية هي الفرع الأفضل و مستقبل العمل بهذا المجال مضمون و أكيد انشاء الله.
و أنا رأيي أن الهندسة المدنية هي الأفضل


----------



## راكين-هندسة (17 يوليو 2009)

*زادكم الله في العلم درجات*​


----------



## نادر فؤاد (18 يوليو 2009)

أنا مهندس حاسب آلي حديث التخرج, من خلال بحثي عن وظائف في كل مكان وجدت أن تخصص الهندسة المدنية هو الأكثر طلباً في جميع فروع الهندسة بلا استثناء ,حتى حديثي التخرج في هذا التخصص مطلوبون بشدة, لكن في النهاية أنا أنصحك بشدة أن تدخل المجال الذي تحبه وتشعر أنك ستبدع فيه والرزق على رب العالمين.


----------



## tsne (11 فبراير 2010)

يا اخي المسائلة مش مسائلة عمل ومال ولكن يرغب كل انسان ان يكون فعال في المجتمع يلي هو عايش فيه لهذا اصبح الطالب او الطالبة يفكر في فرص العمل قبل الالتحاق باي مجال , كما ان فترة الدراسة سوف تنتهي مهما طالت ومهما كنت محب لمجالك وهذا لايعني اني لا ادعم ان يكون الشخص محبا لمجاله


----------



## الطلياوي2 (11 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ماذا اقول بعد كل ما قيل
أتمنى لك النجاح والتوفيق بأذن الله



دمت بخير


----------

